
CALC shows you how much you should be earning as (sub)contractor - DyslexicAtheist
https://calc.gsa.gov/?q=information%20security%20engineer%2C%20
======
DyslexicAtheist
If you’re a small shop or independent (especially female) contractor, strongly
recommend using CALC to help set and justify your fee schedules.
[https://calc.gsa.gov](https://calc.gsa.gov)

Even if you don’t intend to be a gov’t contractor/sub, it can be a handy
reality check for folks just starting out.

credits:
[https://twitter.com/marasawr/status/981913681524117504](https://twitter.com/marasawr/status/981913681524117504)

------
andrewmcwatters
Can anyone explain to me the catch here? Edit: Ah, fully burdened labor costs.
Sounds about right then. Yeah, you run into these numbers while consulting.

------
lainga
Wow! $120 an hour average for a Bachelor's degree sounds nuts to me (as
someone completing a Bachelor's degree).

~~~
phreenet
Those are the labor rates paid to the contracting firm. So that includes their
overhead and profits.

~~~
solarkraft
So what would that leave one with? 60$?

------
davidjhall
How would you convert this to private sector. On the one hand, government
contracts go to the lowest bidder. On the other, government pays IT
professionals 1.5 - 2x more.

What back-of-the-envelope factor would you use?

ref:[https://www.cio.com/article/2404419/government/fed--
governme...](https://www.cio.com/article/2404419/government/fed--government-
pays-it-contractors-nearly-twice-as-much-as-its-own-it-workers.html)

~~~
andrewmcwatters
~1/3rd rate. I could be wildly off. I can't remember my sources. I just
remember that figure for some reason.

